# Hệ lụy khi mua chăn ga gối kém chất lượng



## everonvietnam (11/4/19)

Bạn đã bao giờ nghĩ rằng, việc dùng các mẫu chăn ga gối đểu có thể gây hệ luyh ra sao đến sức khỏe của bạn và gia đình hay không? Bài viết dưới đây sẽ trả lời cho bạn.

*Giảm giá sốc la liệt*
Chỉ dạo qua một vòng trên các tuyến đường như Nguyễn Trãi, Tây Sơn, Khâm Thiên,….sẽ có vô vàn cửa hàng treo biển giảm giá 40%-60% rất nhiều loại mặt hàng. Chỉ cần ghé vào bất kỳ cửa hàng nào bạn cũng sẽ có thể tìm thấy những quảng cáo thu hút về giảm mức bán hàng các mặt hàng.

Để giải thích cho lý do này nhiều chủ cửa hàng trả lời rằng do đây không phải là mùa cao điểm nên việc giảm giá cả nhằm kích cầu tiêu dùng, thanh lý item cũ để nhập và sản xuất thêm mặt hàng mới.

*Mức giá đi kèm với chất lương*
giá thành rẻ như vậy nhưng không phải bộ nào cũng đi kèm với chất lượng như quảng cáo. Đã từng có rất nhiều trường hợp mất tiền oan với sản phẩm mức bán hàng rẻ hoặc ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, mất tiền oan.






Chị Thủy ở quận Cầu giấy chia sẻ cảm thấy may khi mua được mẫu mã tiết kiệm hơn 1 triệu đồng so với mức giá niêm yết. Chị chia sẻ: “ Thấy cửa hàng quảng cáo giá cả sale, giảm sốc mình cũng giật mình, ghé vào xem thấy giá cũng rẻ mà được sale nhiều nên mình mua luôn. Ai ngờ đâu mua phải hàng giả , cứ tưởng chỉ ngoài cửa hàng mới bán linh tinh nhưng ngay trong cửa hàng cũng làm ăn như thế.”

Chị Yến tại Thanh Xuân cũng chia sẻ: “Mình đi làm về qua cửa hàng thấy đông người xúm lại mua, nên cũng ghé vào xem và chọn mua. Cuối cùng chọn được item chăn ga nhưng lúc về nhà xem tinh tế lại mới thấy là nhái của Everon chứ không phải hàng Everon chính hãng. Thế mới thấy kém chất lượng bây giờ nhiều thế nào. Làm giả quả thực rất tinh vi.”

Việc chọn mua những sản phẩm giá thành rẻ cũng khiến không ít người rước những mầm bệnh. Những item chăn ga gối nhập lậu, không chính hãng mang những hiểm họa khôn lường về sức khỏe.

-Bụi vải có thể đi vào đường hô hấp, liên quan đến hệ hô hấp, đặc biệt với trẻ nhỏ

- Vi khuẩn, côn trùng ẩn náu trong từng sợi vải nhỏ, những loại vải không có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng được sử dụng để sản xuất ra những mẫu sử dụng cho giấc ngủ hằng ngày.

Và vô vàn những hệ lụy khác từ những bộ chăn ga gối kém chất lượng. Hãy tự bảo vệ bản thân và những người thân trong gia đình bạn nhé.

Liên hệ ngay Everon để được tư vấn cụ thể về bộ hợp tone với gia đình bạn.


----------

